# Preservatives on grass hay work?



## Wrenchhead1968 (Feb 7, 2020)

First I would like to thank the inventor of hay talk,hats off to you ma'am and/of sir singular or plural .Second all the awesome members contributing,hats off as well,I have enjoyed hrs upon hrs of threads.I practically live,breath,and die for haying.You can take the farm boy off the farm,put'em in the mechanic shop for 35yrs and he will still want to put up forage on July 4th on even the hottest of holiday.My ? For you is using additives with plain ole' wild grass hay here in sw man? Last 2yrs have been very wet,and I would love to be able to bale a little quicker,longer, just when it's a little tough around that 20% moisture...my 4040 with 567 starts to grunt a little, then it's too wet.Just for that hay that not quite dry when you feel it.When the hay is about right for small squares but to wet for rolling if that makes since.Drying conditions have been terrible last 3yrs.Idid buy a small discbine with flail by krone,and was thinking homemade applicator out of stuff laying around here.wouldnt mind increasing the desire ability to my customers.i always like putting it up with as much color as possible to have higher sugar,protein,and carbs.From what I have found on this subject I'm confused.Legumes only,and only anhydrous for grass??? Thanks for reading and please if you can turn the light on for me


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We would use proponic acid on Alfalfa and grass hay


----------



## Wrenchhead1968 (Feb 7, 2020)

What's your favorite brand,why,how,and how much please and thanks


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

We use a buffered proprionic acid product on grass hay. It works just fine. It can be more difficult to get an accurate moisture measurement on grass than alfalfa so for that reason I would err on the side of caution when determining the application rates for grass. Usually there is a recommended rate chart on the product package. I know our 55 gallon drums had it on. There are many sources of preservatives. I think swmnhay on here sells it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lots of good reading.

https://www.google.com/search?q=preservative+for+hay+haytalk+site:www.haytalk.com&rlz=1C1VFKB_enUS651US681&sxsrf=ACYBGNSnFfAKyqSPicqFd5sxfWCsLuLXeQ:1581156377750&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwigqOvB2sHnAhWiVt8KHetXB-wQrQIoBDACegQIBBAP&biw=1366&bih=625

I use a dry product called silo-king. Works great and I am doing grass hay only.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I also use the Silo-King dry product on both grass and alfalfa when needed. Just added it last season and it seems to work as advertised.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Wrench, first welcome to HT.

Here is the web page with info of the buffered product that I use on both alfalfa and alfalfa/grass hay.

http://harvesttec.com/new-holland-preservative/

It comes with different names, (but same product) for different colored balers.

Lastly, sorry you caught the hay bug, like a lot of us here may have. 

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

r82230 said:


> Wrench, first welcome to HT.
> 
> Here is the web page with info of the buffered product that I use on both alfalfa and alfalfa/grass hay.
> http://harvesttec.com/new-holland-preservative/
> ...


+1


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

View attachment DE 6 SS handout66281.pdf
I have about decided to add preservative to my toolbox this spring. I have resisted for years trying to maintain a perfectly natural product but the last 2-3 years have been really tough on moisture in hay and I suppose that I have been really lucky pushing the envelope without getting moldy hay. I like my hay at 15 % and with the ups and downs of the landscape there is always something that has higher moisture in it. That said, I have settled on using hayguard with the attached applicator. Pretty cool it uses the 5 gal pail it comes in as the tank and one nozzle on the baler. comes complete. I am figuring on using it most of the time if I get it. Also have a hand held meter and a BHT-2 in the chamber. the BHT-2 was a real game changer for me. Never realized the absolute variation that can and does occur in a windrow over 20-30 feet. One of the reasons that I virtually always ted 3 times is that it significantly reduces that variation. I do all orchard grass hay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You have 2 options basically,the buffered proponic acid which sells with many labels.Works well typically costs $4-8 a ton depending on moisture if hay u are baling,or how much markup the co selling it thinks they need!!

Innoculant also work,cost less but not labeled for as wet of hay.They work more at getting the oxygen out to keep it from spoiling then the acid which is more of a preservative.We started handling Culbac couple yrs ago with good results at about 1/2 the price of acid.Each have their place!

I'm located in SW Mn also so feel free to get ahold of me if you'd like any more info


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Label off to the products we have used


----------



## Wrenchhead1968 (Feb 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone for all the replies which were very helpful.Think I'm gonna drive over to Swmnhay "cy" get some product,advise,and keep it local.Think the "cy " guy has his it together. All of you answering back helped confirm my ?'s and that was awesome,I will "pay it forward".....Thanks a lot,Wrenchhead


----------



## Justinw917 (Mar 27, 2020)

I prefer to use AgResearch's Baler Plus, it is generally cheaper than others on the market, but the quailty of the product will hold up against anything. I was worried about the product being cheaper (you get what you pay for), but the company assured me that they were able to keep the cost of the product down due to low overhead. https://agresearchinc.org/hay-preservativehere is a link to their hay preservative.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Justin....


----------

